# One Swing



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

I have heard that there must only be one swing for all. Use the same swing for both irons and woods but only the location of the ball and the stance are changed. Can we really do this, use the same swing for all the irons and woods?

Thanks


----------



## dblcorona (May 16, 2006)

For me. I try to keep the same swing but my grip changes quite a bit. With irons it is a pretty traditional grip. But with the driver, I turn my hands so I can get the club head in the right position. I'm sure though if I taped the two swings, my iron swing is a little more upright. Then again, I think I need a little pro instruction.:laugh:


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

There are many different golf swings, power swing for driving and long irons, finesse swing for short irons and chip shots, then you have your putting stroke.

Check out books by Dave Pelz, very informative.

If you try and play 1 swing for all shots, you would get round the course, but you would be costing yourself shots all the way around.

Personally Id love to see a flop shot played with the same swing a driver.


----------



## GolfBoy (May 13, 2006)

I don't think so. Or at least I don't think it would be wise to do that. Each club has it's own weight and structure so I don't think it would be too smart to use the same one every time.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

As you move from driver to sand wedge, your backswing gets shorter, your swing plane more upright, your grip weaker, and your stance narrower. But certain elements carry over no matter what club you use. Things like rhythem and swing path stay with you. Furyk's loop doesn't magically disappear when he picks up a 4 iron. 

That said, you shouldn't even try to use the same swing for every shot; Every shot is different. The goal is to be able to shape your shots to meet any situation, which requires consistency and experience, as well as control over your clubs. The ability to modify your swing on the fly and still hit decent shots is what makes the game so much fun.


----------

